

Ask HN: Best corporation type for web business - kuwachi

We will be launching a website soon where you can generate food nutrition labels online (consider it a digital item).  All business will be done online and we are expecting customers from US and Asia.<p>Does anyone have any opinion of what is the best corporate structure (llc, s-corp, c-corp) and the location to incorporate?<p>We don't have any grand goals of making bazillion dollars like Facebook, but just to hopefully make a decent amount offering a b2b service.  We are currently leaning on starting an LLC in California (where we live).<p>Opinions?
======
codegeek
This might give you some insights:

[http://www.startupcompanylawyer.com/2009/03/12/what-type-
of-...](http://www.startupcompanylawyer.com/2009/03/12/what-type-of-entity-
should-i-form/)

------
vividmind
I would appreciate advice for Canadian corps as well.

